# Save 2nd base



## moore2me (Aug 30, 2007)

I am posting this as a thread on both this forum and the clothing/fashion forum. 

It is about breast cancer awareness & donations to research by purchasing a T shirt.

A couple of ingenious and dedicated ladies have created a new T shirt to support breast cancer research & to make money to the Susan Komen Foundation. Kelly Rooney who was dying from breast cancer came up with the idea for the shirts and Erin Dugery - Rooney's sister and a friend is marketing the shirts. The two baseballs are at breast level. They are selling them online thru the following site:

http://www.save2ndbase.com/

(Moore's note: The only problem is the pink T's come in sizes up to 2X, but, maybe we can petition them to expand their sizes.)

Address:
NFB, LLC
Save 2nd Base
648 San Marino Avenue
Bryn Mawr, PA 19010


Contacts:
Kelly Day (610) 804-7326
Erin Dugery (610) 952.2334
Email:
[email protected]
50% of all profits benefit the Kelly Rooney Foundation 

View attachment pww2 (2).jpg


View attachment save second base.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice idea but I prefer to contribute where 100% of profits go to the charity. It says here 50% of profits go to the charity, so where is the rest going?


----------



## moore2me (Aug 30, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Nice idea but I prefer to contribute where 100% of profits go to the charity. It says here 50% of profits go to the charity, so where is the rest going?



http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20438241/site/newsweek/
Quote:
Rooney's sister Erin O'Brien Dugery and friend Kelly Day spent close to $10,000 to trademark the Save 2nd Base tagline and began selling the T shirts online and in boutiques (total sales so far: 1,000). "We can't keep them in stockthey're catching on like fire," says Jen Dailey at People People, a boutique in Stone Harbor, N.J. The women selling the shirts have pledged that after they earn back the money they've invested, 50 percent of profits will go to a breast cancer foundation set up in memory of Rooney, who died last summer.

(Moore's note: Other than that, I know no more. Sounds like a good question to ask the proprietors listed below.)

Kelly Day (610) 804-7326
Erin Dugery (610) 952.2334 
Email:	
[email protected]


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 30, 2007)

I did, when I saw it on the site I asked them on the feedback section and included my email address. Will be interesting to find out and I'll let you know when and if they email me.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you for posting this, what a great and funny and irreverent idea to use this for raising money for the cure, good on 'em!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 7, 2007)

In reply to this question I left on the website :- comments: I was wondering why only 50% of profits go to the charity?
>

I got this reply from the site - 

_*Good question Katy,

The rest of the money is going to all of the support it takes to make these 
shirts get to people.

It has been incredibly time consuming to set this whole thing up (we
have 7 school age children between the two of us...in addition to my sister's
5 children we help out with), so we need people to help us.

We considered incresing the price of the shirts so we could donate a bigger 
% but we decided it is better for the customer to only pay $20 for a t-shirt.

Hope that answers your question.
Best,
Erin Dugery*_Save 2nd Base

I'm still no wiser though, as surely expenses incurred in making the tshirts are not counted as profit. Which would mean then that 50% of the ACTUAL profit is being kept back too. Also there will be more overheads in relation to profit when selling fewer items, but there is no mention of them keeping a smaller percentage of the profit as they sell more tshirts. I'm not going to bother emailing again though, as she couldn't answer my simple question the first time. I do realise this is a cute tshirt and a nice idea, but only half the profit going to the charity is not enough. I'll keep my charity donations for places that give 100% of profit to the charity concerned.


----------

